# question on closures



## BABS37 (Jun 20, 2012)

If a patient comes in for an excision of a perineal skin lesion and the physician performs intermediate closure, can the closure be coded as well? I chose CPT 11422 and under those guidelines, it says to 'code also intermediate closure (12031-12057) so I chose 12041. No where does it say it's a Medicare CCI edit... Any advice if this is wrong or acceptable to bill out?

Thank you!!!


----------



## grth97 (Jun 20, 2012)

These procedures include simple (non-layered) closure. If intermediate (layered) or complex closure is necessary, see 12051-12057 or 13131-13153. Yes you can code it.


----------



## BABS37 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok thanks. I did code both but Medicaid is denying it saying they are included and will not pay for the intermediate closure as a CCI edit. Guess I'll be calling  Thank you for your answer!


----------

